
Masks-for-all for Covid-19 not based on sound data - walterbell
https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-perspective/2020/04/commentary-masks-all-covid-19-not-based-sound-data
======
elboulangero
Similar to what Tegnell (Sweden) says, see point 5 in
[https://www.ocregister.com/2020/05/10/10-takeaways-from-
swed...](https://www.ocregister.com/2020/05/10/10-takeaways-from-swedens-
controversial-approach-to-the-coronavirus-pandemic/)

